
Women in the Boardroom and Their Impact on Default Risk: A Pitch - Mz
http://www.valuewalk.com/2016/07/women-in-the-boardroom-and-their-impact-on-default-risk-a-pitch/
======
gus_massa
This site looks like a blogspam and was autokilled by HN.

The original article is in
[http://poseidon01.ssrn.com/delivery.php?ID=11406900900910312...](http://poseidon01.ssrn.com/delivery.php?ID=114069009009103121026019102084011106004049020088012091073071098111009119067010110024018110017063062049097118015111024124125006008043088026052069111126091094012115105027052007111074123000004114002088090014068099090091101088103095029103120122030094029066&EXT=pdf)
(I couldn't find a HTML version.)

~~~
Mz
Ah. Thank you.

